# Single/Attatched/Looking



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

I saw this on other discussion threads, went back six months and didn't see one here for the BHM/FFA forum.

I'll start - Single and Looking


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37625

It was on page 2.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> It was on page 2.



Yeah, but that was diluted by off topic conversations.


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Yeah, but that was diluted by off topic conversations.



LOL get used to that.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

It'd be hard to find one thread that's got a large post count that didn't go off on some wacky tangent at some point here. Heck, we're doing it right now.


----------



## escapist (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep its pretty much the nature of beast, or furry, or scaly, or whatever you happen to be.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

Single....and, yeah....single.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Single....and, yeah....single.



what about us?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

Well this morning bionic was heavy petting her favorite lion superhero, last night Jen-ita was dipping into my caramel sweetness, and the night before i was naked and eating gelato on djudex's dining room table.

I don't know what my status is, but I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Surfer (Jun 20, 2010)

Single and looking!

Surfer


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

Single.....maybe looking


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 20, 2010)

single and looking!


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jun 20, 2010)

Single, tired of looking, about to move on...


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what about us?



Poor bionic....you're such a player. Maybe I should say I'm single and playing. Yes, I like that very much. muahahahhaha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Poor bionic....you're such a player. Maybe I should say I'm single and playing. Yes, I like that very much. muahahahhaha



Hahaha, well both her and i decided we think you're the cat's shit.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Poor bionic....you're such a player. Maybe I should say I'm single and playing. Yes, I like that very much. muahahahhaha



Well, everyone else is lusting after you, I didn't want to be the weird one out.
Peer pressure!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, everyone else is lusting after you, I didn't want to be the weird one out.
> Peer pressure!



I love peer pressure...it makes me do very bad things


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 20, 2010)

Single and not sure I actually care. I'm more intrigued than anything.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I love peer pressure...it makes me do very bad things



We've already seen that, and very...erm...._nice_ it was too


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 20, 2010)

I am looking, but mostly just looking for a good meal right at this moment.


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 20, 2010)

Single and kinda tired of rejection for now so, don't know about looking at the moment lol


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jun 27, 2010)

So what category does "friends with benefits" belong too?


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2010)

Single and about to give up hope. Nobody loves me,
everybody hates me, I'm gonna' eat some worms...

*Not really!


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 27, 2010)

Single and happy with it, but not closed to being found.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 28, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Single and happy with it, but not closed to being found.



Well, if I ever find myself in the middle of the Pacific, I'll come and find you lovely!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 28, 2010)

occowboysfan94 said:


> So what category does "friends with benefits" belong too?



That's the best category. Single, free, and still getting laid.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 28, 2010)

single 1 yr. as of june 19th. though not as bitter or in pain as before

kinda looking but more like waiting.


----------

